# Je suis tombé en amour



## Marc ou Net (12 Août 2014)

Hello à tous,
Voilà. Depuis que j'ai vu la pub Stickers d'Apple, je suis tombé amoureux d'un sticker que je n'arrive pas à trouver.  Voici mon coup de cur :love: :





Vous sez ou je pourrez le trouver ? Merci.


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/198...to=NZ&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

Il en a quelques une très sympa


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Août 2014)

Merci à tous, vous êtes des chefs !


----------



## poildep (12 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il en a quelques une très sympa


Mouais, celui qui m'aurait intéressé n'existe pas. 





C'est du Gotlib pour ceux qui l'ignoreraient.

Tiens, depuis le temps qu'il ne s'est rien passé de créatif dans ce bar, ça peut être amusant d'utiliser ce thread pour inventer les stickers qu'on aimerait voir

Non ?

Je pardon, je ne sais pas ce qu'il m'a pris. Je vais de ce pas commenter l'actualité et informer les autres de la musique que j'écoute.


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Août 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Mouais, celui qui m'aurait intéressé n'existe pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée : le Gotlib et les sticker qui n'existent pas. Et là c'est à mon tour de m'emballer : et pourquoi pas essayer de trouver un éditeur pour les vendre ?


----------



## dool (12 Août 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Tiens, depuis le temps qu'il ne s'est rien passé de créatif dans ce bar, ça peut être amusant d'utiliser ce thread pour inventer les stickers qu'on aimerait voir
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Je pardon, je ne sais pas ce qu'il m'a pris. Je vais de ce pas commenter l'actualité et informer les autres de la musique que j'écoute.



Un truc de ce genre ?!  






Oui bon je suis pas du tout douée en dessin et infographie et tout le toutim là mais je fais mon clin d'oeil comme je peux hein !

PS : fais de suite les démarches nécessaires pour avoir le tien !!! Et que ça saute !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2014)

Sympa  ces trucs


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Sympa  ces trucs


Oui, et la pub est astucieuse. Mais je me vois mal coller un truc comme ça sur mes ordinateurs, quand même.


----------



## poildep (13 Août 2014)

dool a dit:


> Un truc de ce genre ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'aimerais bien te répondre un truc cynique, voire désagréable, pour bien montrer que je ne suis pas un sentimental. Mais non, rien à faire, je suis touché. :rose: Et c'est pas si mal fait en plus.

Merci, donc. Salope ! :love:


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Oui, et la pub est astucieuse. Mais je me vois mal coller un truc comme ça sur mes ordinateurs, quand même.


T'imagine un commercial qui vient rendre visite à un prospect avec un Mac fagoté ainsi !





Ca fait un peu _Waffen SS_ partant en guerre et détruisant tout obstacle se présentant à lui !​


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2014)

mistik a dit:


> T'imagine un commercial qui vient rendre visite à un prospect avec un Mac fagoté ainsi !



tout dépend du produit à vendre.

je vois bien un marchand d'armes, d'insecticides, de cercueil, nettoyage de scène de crime,


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> tout dépend du produit à vendre.
> 
> je vois bien un marchand d'armes, d'insecticides, de cercueil, nettoyage de scène de crime,



Un cancérologue rigolo.


----------



## mistik (16 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un cancérologue rigolo.


Un fumeur voire un fumiste repenti !


----------

